# CTRL FREQ - All-In-One Looper Pedal with Integrated Gate, Boost, EQ, Octave Up and ABY Out.



## Shaggyvs (Aug 8, 2021)

I'll try to keep this brief and interesting, but no guarantees. I wanted a looper pedal that would also clean up my pedal board a bit. I thought it would be nice to integrate an ABY out, gate, EQ, boost and octave up so that I could remove those pedals from my board and free up some space. I built the Muffler Gate, Amentum Boost, 6 Band EQ and Tentacle into the pedal. I used a Hammond 1550J enclosure, all Switchcraft jacks and Pro 3PDT switches from LoveMySwitches.com. 
Here is a bit of an explanation on the signal path:
1. My signal first goes into a Boss Harmonist (I use for momentary octave up) --> Whammy Ricochet (I use for momentary octave down) and then the CTRL FREQ. 
2. The CTRL FREQ first splits to a dedicated tuner out and to a momentary kill switch (the "HOLD" footswitch) so that I can create a stutter effect when needed. 
3. Tentacle octave up (SHIFT). I wanted this before all of the fuzz/dirt.
4. Loop 1 (BIAS) - synth, octave, gated fuzz sounds. I also have the Cock Fight expression out to my Dunlop expression/volume pedal to use as a wah.
5. Loop 2 (PUSH) - light overdrive (Kliche Mini)
6. Loop 3 (PUSH) - heavy overdrive (Greengage OD). The PUSH footswitch toggles between my light overdrive and heavy overdrive
7. Loop 4 (DAMAGE) - my fuzz pedals. I set this up so that when this loop is on, it kills the PUSH loop. This way, I can switch between light or heavy overdrive and fuzz with one click.
8. Loop 5 (MASS) - more dirt, and a volume pedal. I also placed the built in EQ (TIMBRE) in this loop . I typically have the EQ set up to lower volume and cut some bottom end so that I can switch between loud, heavy sounds and then cut it back. I placed the Dunlop volume/expression pedal in this loop so that I can switch how I use it. I get the best of both worlds - activate the switch to use it as a volume pedal, turn the switch off to use it as expression.
9. Gate (CUT) - I didn't want the gate to affect the modulation (ARRAY) loop so I placed the gate before it. The VERGE knob controls the amount of gate.
10. Loop 6 (ARRAY) - modulation. Cataclysm Delay, Spirit Box, Circulator and Moonshot Tremolo.
11. Amentum Boost (LIFT) - I wanted this boost after all of the other pedals because I like how it helps clean up the dirty pedals. The RISE knob adjusts the volume.
12. MUTE - this cuts the signal so I can tune without any sound.
13. ABY out (EACH and BOTH) - I use a dual amp setup so I send Out A to one amp and Out B to the other. The EACH switch goes between the two and the BOTH switch combines them.

I honestly tried to keep the wiring as clean as possible and cut every strand to the length it needed to be, but its really hard to not have it look like a rats nest. If I were to build it again, I would use longer lengths of wire and channel around the edges to keep all the wires from traveling over each other. I've been using it for about a month now and it works great! I have around 100 hours into the thing between physical layout and design, wiring diagramming, soldering, drilling, populating, painting, cursing and crying. 

It was all worth it.


----------



## Treeolyfe (Aug 8, 2021)

KILLER! Incredible professional quality pedal. Well done sir.


----------



## fig (Aug 8, 2021)

What @Treeolyfe said! Beautiful!


Whack-a-mole 2.0
If that thing ever becomes self-aware, we are in deep doo-doo.
I knew a should have bought stock in LMS.
_Riggs, cut the blue wire._


----------



## peccary (Aug 8, 2021)

I love it, great work!

Does it come with the space ship or is that extra?

I also now have the urge to turn up some New Order.


----------



## ADAOCE (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow!! What an awesome and creative pedalboard control station!


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 8, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm but a simple man and this seems more complicated than tap dancing between 2 pedals to me, but it's super impressive and looks badass! Would love to see it in action


Through the whole build process I was thinking to myself, "Is this thing just going to make things more complicated?"
But it ended up working exactly as I wanted it to and makes it much easier to switch between effects. I especially like that it saved a lot of room on my pedal board by combining some of the pedals. 
I haven't taken a video of it, but I'll try to get one of it in action.


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 8, 2021)

fig said:


> What @Treeolyfe said! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Whack-a-mole 2.0
> ...


Every once in a while, I look over my shoulder and make sure it hasn't grown legs yet.


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 8, 2021)

That’s Ef-ing brilliant! Good job man! let’s hear that thing!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 8, 2021)

That thing is of beauty! Wa wondering what was hiding inside when you posted your board.
Well done sir!


----------



## almondcity (Aug 9, 2021)

Holy smokes. This is the most impressive pedal-based object I've ever seen


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## cooder (Aug 9, 2021)

Very cool and clever thought through! Long live DIY to bend things to your needs!


----------



## Grubb (Aug 9, 2021)

😍 the pretty lights!


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 9, 2021)

That is literally one of the coolest things I've ever seen.  If Buck Rogers had a pedalboard he'd have one of those.


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 9, 2021)

Haha! That Buck Rogers picture is perfect!


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 9, 2021)

Shaggyvs said:


> Haha! That Buck Rogers picture is perfect!


Do you wear the white jumpsuit too?


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 9, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Do you wear the white jumpsuit too?


Only on the weekends.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 10, 2021)

Jumping on the gushing dogpile here: I LOVE THIS THING!  😻


Utility pedals are always so underrated, IMO. I've had something similar planned, but much more modest in scope — now I've seen the light and can take my own build to the next level.

Domo hAiry Gato, Mr Robato!


PS: Stopped looking at the pics and read the write up — AMAZERBALLZ!


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 10, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Jumping on the gushing dogpile here: I LOVE THIS THING!  😻
> 
> 
> Utility pedals are always so underrated, IMO. I've had something similar planned, but much more modest in scope — now I've seen the light and can take my own build to the next level.
> ...


Thanks for checking it out! I appreciate the kind words. I totally agree that functional pedals are underrated. They're always the brains of the bunch and never the sexy ones!


----------



## Treeolyfe (Aug 11, 2021)

So glad you are getting just acknowledgement.  This is the essence of what we should all aspire to in DIY.


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 11, 2021)

Treeolyfe said:


> So glad you are getting just acknowledgement.  This is the essence of what we should all aspire to in DIY.


Wow, I'm honestly humbled by this. I appreciate the kind words. Long live DIY.


----------



## Jonnytexas (Aug 11, 2021)

I would probably drink myself to death if I had to start troubleshooting that.  I am thoroughly impressed.


----------

